
Edge injects random additonal characters in select/option form input fields - Kaibu
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.microsoft.com&#x2F;en-us&#x2F;microsoft-edge&#x2F;platform&#x2F;issues&#x2F;17358578&#x2F;<p>Edge currently injects random characters into select elements in forms. They range from &quot;t&quot;,&quot;e&quot; to some chinese ones. One of the weirdest bugs I&#x27;ve ever seen.<p>I had to restrict access to our intranet to only allow firefox or chrome. Seems pretty sad tbh.
======
db48x
That's awesome. Should have been fairly easy to catch in an automated test, so
I'd be quite interested in the details; too bad we almost never find out the
details.

